# Brand New Ariens Classic 24 model 920025 - Piece of Junk



## Neil C (12 mo ago)

I purchased an Ariens Classic 24 model 920025 in Aug 2021 from Lowe's (huge mistake). Never mentioned anything about the extended warrant through Lowe's, but besides that I used the Snowblower for the very 1st time Jan 17th, 2022. I ran well until I ran out of gas. After that, I refilled and could not get this started again. I tried several times and days, still no luck. I notice gas coming out of the exhaust. I contacted the nearest Ariens dealer and told me its possible the float stuck. 

My question is, what would cause the float to stick and how can I prevent this from happening again. Its now going to cost me $50 alone from the dealer to drive to my home and return the unit, not to mention what the cost will be to repair this after only used 1 time. I really don't want to go through this every time I use this snowblower. I have an MTD snowblower for 22 years and this has never happened to that machine in all those years. I bought the new Ariens thinking the old one may not last long, boy was I wrong. I dont think this $1000 Ariens is going to last a year.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Your machine has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Since its new and you are frustrated, ... it might be something simple.
Ck Switch, gas, oil, plug and fuel supply switch.


----------



## Neil C (12 mo ago)

Neil C said:


> I purchased an Ariens Classic 24 model 920025 in Aug 2021 from Lowe's (huge mistake). Never mentioned anything about the extended warrant through Lowe's, but besides that I used the Snowblower for the very 1st time Jan 17th, 2022. I ran well until I ran out of gas. After that, I refilled and could not get this started again. I tried several times and days, still no luck. I notice gas coming out of the exhaust. I contacted the nearest Ariens dealer and told me its possible the float stuck.
> 
> My question is, what would cause the float to stick and how can I prevent this from happening again. Its now going to cost me $50 alone from the dealer to drive to my home and return the unit, not to mention what the cost will be to repair this after only used 1 time. I really don't want to go through this every time I use this snowblower. I have an MTD snowblower for 22 years and this has never happened to that machine in all those years. I bought the new Ariens thinking the old one may not last long, boy was I wrong. I dont think this $1000 Ariens is going to last a year.


----------



## Neil C (12 mo ago)

When I called about the warranty, this problem is not covered


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Are you 100% sure you didn't flood it trying to restart it after refueling?

Perhaps it just needs the spark plug dried out? Did you try starting it with full throttle and no choke a few times?


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

Pull the carb bowl and check for a pile of metal shavings in the bowl, I find that they don’t clean the fuel system components well on those lct engines at the factory and a lot of times there will be a small amount of aluminum powder/shavings in the bowl. Take a picture if you do and blow out the fuel system thoroughly with compressed air if you find shavings .


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

It won't Start.
Pop-Check. Y/N
Shoot Carb Cleaner, Start Fluid goose, ... listen for ignitions.
Pop/No Pop?
Pops. Fuel Issue. Can be anything.
I've had Fuel Caps fail.
Ck hoses. Eyeball Priming Bulb hoses, ... esp for spliting-ends.

No Pop.
Ck Compression. Y/N
Y -> Ck for Spark
N -> Grab a shovel


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Did it stick closed or open? Does not matter how old a carburetor is any little piece of dirt can cause float troubles. I worked at the dealerships back in the day when we fixed carburetors on new cars all the time, so it does happen and I can feel for you being frustrated about this.


----------



## Neil C (12 mo ago)

Well, brought this snowblower to an ariens service center about 20 miles away from me, turns out after only using this unit for a total of 90 minutes, it has a bad coil. Thank God that should be covered under the warranty.


----------



## Neil C (12 mo ago)

Well, my brand new ariens snowblower is in the shop a little over 3 weeks now. after only using it a total of 90 minutes, turns out it has a bad coil. Now the service center cannot get a new coil in to replace it. Wonderful. I would not recommend buying an arien snowblower after this experience. I have a 22 yr old mtd that still runs and never stalled out.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Neil C said:


> Well, my brand new ariens snowblower is in the shop a little over 3 weeks now. after only using it a total of 90 minutes, turns out it has a bad coil. Now the service center cannot get a new coil in to replace it. Wonderful. I would not recommend buying an arien snowblower after this experience. I have a 22 yr old mtd that still runs and never stalled out.


Literally everyone is having shortages right now and Ariens certainly didn't make that coil regardless of the sticker on the engine.

Your 22 year old MTD I assume has a Tecumseh on it, they too are known for failing.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Neil C said:


> Well, my brand new ariens snowblower is in the shop a little over 3 weeks now. after only using it a total of 90 minutes, turns out it has a bad coil. Now the service center cannot get a new coil in to replace it. Wonderful. I would not recommend buying an arien snowblower after this experience. I have a 22 yr old mtd that still runs and never stalled out.


Your coil issue is literally one in a million. Don't let it get you down too much. And if it wasn't for the shortages with everything you'd be running by now.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

JJG723 said:


> Your coil issue is literally one in a million. Don't let it get you down too much. And if it wasn't for the shortages with everything you'd be running by now.


I have a neighbor driving a loaner because they can’t get warranty parts to fix his car. You’ll get over it the first big blizzard that your out there kicking butt with it.


----------



## Fordiesel69 (12 mo ago)

Being the middle of winter i'd ask them to harvest one off a new machine. We do it all the time for gas furnaces and rooftop units when a major component is on national backorder. People need heat ya know. Well people need snowblowers too!!!

If you bought it from the servicing dealer they;d be more inclined to do it. Being from lows its a little more doubtful.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Smokie1 said:


> I have a neighbor driving a loaner because they can’t get warranty parts to fix his car. You’ll get over it the first big blizzard that your out there kicking butt with it.


Smokie, you replied to me instead of the OP,🤪


----------



## 2AriensGuy (11 mo ago)

Snowblowers are just like anything these days, they all can have issues. Even if brand new. Just be glad that your part/s are not on National Backorder and you have to make $500+ per month payments on a vehicle that you can't even drive !!!

Another thing to ponder is: buying at a big box store vs an authorized service dealer. We have stores around us that will not even service the blower if you didn't buy it from them - even though it is the same brand that they sell & the big box store sells. Crazy right ?

Another thing I have always done on any small engine with a carburetor is: drill a small hole through the metal/plastic, into the airbox or, in the case of a snowblower, directly to the carburetor. That way, if it is ever hard to start, just hit it with a spray of starting fluid, with no need to remove anything. Simple, fast.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

JJG723 said:


> Smokie, you replied to me instead of the OP,🤪


My bad….some higher power telling me to let it ride without putting in my $.02.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Smokie1 said:


> My bad….some higher power telling me to let it ride without putting in my $.02.


The power of Christ compels you...🤣


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> The power of Christ compels you...🤣


As long as He's around, hand Him a shovel and tell Him to get busy (in lieu of a miracle cleaning). 😁


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Neil C said:


> Well, my brand new ariens snowblower is in the shop a little over 3 weeks now. after only using it a total of 90 minutes, turns out it has a bad coil. Now the service center cannot get a new coil in to replace it. Wonderful. I would not recommend buying an arien snowblower after this experience. I have a 22 yr old mtd that still runs and never stalled out.


This too shall pass. I bought a brand new Stihl chainsaw in 1980 or so and just out of warranty the damn condenser died on it. Not knowing how to fix it at the time I took it to a shop, paid their exorbitant repair fee, and didn't have a moment's trouble with that saw for the next 40 years. Seriously! BTW, I never set foot in that shop again because of their ripoff repair practices. Charged $10 (in 1981!) for the condenser.

Happens to the best of them. Stihl is most definitely NOT known for making crappy products.


----------



## onewizard (11 mo ago)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> As long as He's around, hand Him a shovel and tell Him to get busy (in lieu of a miracle cleaning). 😁


Welcome form another OneFora member🤣🤣🤣


----------



## onewizard (11 mo ago)

Well I had two problems -My ST824 wouldn't start, to the point the electric start went out on overload. Pulled the plug twice. I have a inline fuel filter and it was minus 10'C , so short story, dragged it into the garage ( FYI I have a snowblower cover over it ) 
So I used my-- starts on the second pull MTD Briggs and Straton engine blower, used for clearing my decks due to a metal roof and avalanche. So came back to the Ariens after 2.5 hours in the warm garage and away it goes, put it in gear NOTHING-no forward or Reverse-Pushed it back into the garage. Later did some shoveling, decided to use the MTD, impeller sized solid- -yes so the ariens got some company. Drained the gas and oil out of the ariens, did some adjustments, some greasing, added a bit of methyl hydrate, refilled the gas tank and oil. Started it up and what a difference, traction drive will now dig itself into a hole, blower works awesome -neighbors I am sure though WTF is that guy doing wearing crocks at 11PM at night blowing a path on the neighbors front lawn over 2 feet deep.

So I have another post looking for info when all the snow is gone-https://www.snowblowerforum.com/threads/st824-model-924050-ser-074817.160612/

My Reason for posting, I love my ST824 differential traction drive, turn on a dime, extremely well made-the Tecumseh engine sucks compared to Briggs and Straton, I have added a different carburetor from Meetz small engine


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Check for a coil on Amazon or eBay and see if it's not to be found. Many times shops only order from 1 or 3 suppliers.


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Ignition Coil for 208cc LCT CMXX Maxx Stormforce 6hp 6.5hp Go Kart Snow Engine for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Ignition Coil for 208cc LCT CMXX Maxx Stormforce 6hp 6.5hp Go Kart Snow Engine at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




20 bucks
dealer should have got you running 1 way or the other
dealers are just as useless as big box


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

Fordiesel69 said:


> Being the middle of winter i'd ask them to harvest one off a new machine. We do it all the time for gas furnaces and rooftop units when a major component is on national backorder. People need heat ya know. Well people need snowblowers too!!!
> 
> If you bought it from the servicing dealer they;d be more inclined to do it. Being from lows its a little more doubtful.


makes sense ...mine will get the part (30 efi deluxe ) they need around JUNE !!!! mine is being serviced by the dealer where l bought it...everything backorder . Try to explain that to old man winter


----------

